# Cannot Access Internet or Send/Receive Pic Messages on 3 Mobile



## DubShelley (18 Jan 2010)

Hi There,

I'm hoping some technical wizard out there can help! I switched from Vadafone to 3 (best of both) a few months back. Kept the same Vodafone phone and number. Since I switched I have not been able to access the internet or send/picture messages.

After spending half an hour on the phone to 3 Tech Support in India where the line was particularly bad, the guy couldn't fix the issue and in the end gave up and said "sometimes this happens as the handset you have is not a 3 handset".

Really felt like he was fobbing me off as I'd been on the phone so long...so was just wondering if anyone has switched to 3 in the past few months and was successfully able to change the settings to receive MMS and internet service...if so perhaps you could share your settings with me??

Thanks and sorry for the long post!!
DubShelley


----------



## Papercut (18 Jan 2010)

Hi DubShelley

  I switched from Vodafone to 3 a couple of years ago, but got a new phone in the process, so didn’t encounter any problems.

  Have you had a look at this page on the 3 site? Just click on each of the headings with the blue backround.

  [broken link removed]

  Hopefully it might be of some help?


----------



## Crunchie (18 Jan 2010)

DubShelley said:


> was just wondering if anyone has switched to 3 in the past few months and was successfully able to change the settings to receive MMS and internet service



Don't know what model phone you're using DubShelley but I was able to download the 3 settings for my Sony Ericsson phone from the SE website [broken link removed] It might be worth seeing if your phone manufacturer has a similar service.


----------



## DubShelley (19 Jan 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys! I've managed to kind of sort the internet thing...just have to figure out how to make 3 the default connection.

I'm at a loss with the pic messages though...all the connections look fine but they still won't send. Oh well, I'll keep trying...


----------

